# Florida's Version of "White Snow"



## sibi (Jan 23, 2016)

On the coldest day of this year, I went to Destin's Emerald Grand Resort which is only 20 minutes from where I live. Here is our "snow."





Isn't the white sand beautiful?


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2016)

Not nice 
I barely have my grass covered with the white stuff.
Glad I don't live on the east coast.


----------



## sibi (Jan 23, 2016)

wellington said:


> Not nice
> I barely have my grass covered with the white stuff.
> Glad I don't live on the east coast.



I live on the East coast, but we never get that snow. I dance when a flake falls. It never sticks though.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 23, 2016)

white snow? Sounds racist to me


----------



## sibi (Jan 23, 2016)

dmmj said:


> white snow? Sounds racist to me



Really?


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2016)

sibi said:


> I live on the East coast, but we never get that snow. I dance when a flake falls. It never sticks though.


 Northern east coast. Actually, the kind of snow they are getting is kinda fun. As long as you don't get them every year and the flooding forget it. Where I live, never a worry.


----------



## sibi (Jan 23, 2016)

wellington said:


> Northern east coast. Actually, the kind of snow they are getting is kinda fun. As long as you don't get them every year and the flooding forget it. Where I live, never a worry.



It seems like that's exactly what is going on. It seems like every year now the weather is crazy, and storms are huge there. I would like to be in that much snow for a couple of hours only. Thereafter, I want the sunny shores of Florida.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a bottle of white sand I collected a few years back from Florida. It is indeed very pretty.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 24, 2016)

wellington said:


> Northern east coast. Actually, the kind of snow they are getting is kinda fun. As long as you don't get them every year and the flooding forget it. Where I live, never a worry.



LOL "fun" The kind of snow us North Easters get is 'fun' until you realize you still need to go to work eventually, and thus have to shovel as soon as the storm ends or the snow compresses and becomes 1,000lbs. And then the next day, the sun warms up the snow enough that it melts a bit and then ices over and literally everything is ice until March :-( oi vey!

Last winter, us Boston folks got 10 feet of snow from 4 blizzards.... Which is why my husband and I are moving south!! I want white sand, not snow!!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2016)

Pokeymeg said:


> LOL "fun" The kind of snow us North Easters get is 'fun' until you realize you still need to go to work eventually, and thus have to shovel as soon as the storm ends or the snow compresses and becomes 1,000lbs. And then the next day, the sun warms up the snow enough that it melts a bit and then ices over and literally everything is ice until March :-( oi vey!
> 
> Last winter, us Boston folks got 10 feet of snow from 4 blizzards.... Which is why my husband and I are moving south!! I want white sand, not snow!!!



We don't get it that bad here in Chicago. A couple years ago we did and I think last year we had a good dumping. Our great city handles it pretty good a and not afraid to use the salt.
I hear ya though. One day I too might move where I will hopefully never see snow again. I hate snow, don't mind the cold, but getting snowed in is fun


----------



## dmmj (Jan 24, 2016)

as an aside for those of you who covet the white sands of Hawaii just contact someone in California because it's all imported from here.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 24, 2016)

dmmj said:


> as an aside for those of you who covet the white sands of Hawaii just contact someone in California because it's all imported from here.


When I was in Hawaii, they told me the white sand was basically parrot fish poop. They feed on coral, poop it out, and voila! Lol Are you telling me they lied??


----------



## dmmj (Jan 24, 2016)

yes they lied the white sand is imported every year from California, underneath all that white sand is nothing but black volcanic soil


----------

